# Some New PIX of My 2'' FH....



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

ok here they are......









This is the FH and i cought a small Giant danio in this shot...









Here is the FH and you can see the Blue Acara on the bottom......









And Finally here is the male FH(you can see a small danio on the bottom)









Tell me what you think.....???









CK.


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

SORRY but i dont see a Kok?.... looks like my ZZ pair...and why do you think it male?....it to small to tell


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

Nice fish, but to early to tell if it's a male..


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

well i think its a male because of the pionted fins(look at the first Pic)

but i may be wrong. the KOK is very small and you can not see it but if you were here you can see a small hump.

do you have any pics of your ZZPair??

CK.


----------



## Cich Ambishionz (Oct 13, 2005)

All in all nice fish for $13.00







You cannot tell weather its male or female just by lookin at the fins. But like I said weather its male or female Kok or no Kok....I would have bought it for $13.00. But now that I do see better pics....I would think zongtokers takes it....just because I know he payed more from a very nice FH store and hes also got one good pic of it and you can see the differences. Im not saying his is the best tho....I still have yet to see his in person.....but will real soon. Like I said all in all NICE PICK UP


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

i did not say that i wanted to compare with his because his is bigger, when myne gets biger than ill think about it so he does not win because there was no competition.









CK.


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

damn he looks great









what tank is he in?


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

he is in the 55 right now but will be in the 72 soon.

CK.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Very nice!!!


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

definately a good pickup for 13 bucks...who knows what it might turn into...


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

r1dermon said:


> definately a good pickup for 13 bucks...who knows what it might turn into...


thanks guys yea he might turn out to be a good looking Fh, o might get 2 females for him so he can pick which one he wants to breed.

CK.


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

looking great CK


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

thanks dude. im planing on forming a pair. i hear you are trying the same thing VENOM?

CK.


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

Cichlid_Keeper said:


> thanks dude. im planing on forming a pair. i hear you are trying the same thing VENOM?
> 
> CK.


you hear well, which pair? Trimac x dempsey? My female convict passed away today sadly

what are you gonna breed? try texas or parrot and your flowerhorn mixed. You'd get some sick (awsome) pearls or red and body shape


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

do you think hell exept a parrot?

CK.


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

of corse if its a female, look at FHUSAs parrot and ZZ crosses

edit: its as in the parrot being fmale and yours being male


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

ok ill get 2 Blood Parrots and 1 female Fh for him and see which one he chooses.

CK.


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

oh i think he will pick the flowerhorn in that case, but it might not breed at all


----------



## Cich Ambishionz (Oct 13, 2005)

I said good pick up for $13.00 thats all and you really should have teken that and accepted that. His fish is deffinitly a higher grade flowerhorn then yours....and you are very inexperienced if you cannot see this


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

Cich Ambishionz said:


> I said good pick up for $13.00 thats all and you really should have teken that and accepted that. His fish is deffinitly a higher grade flowerhorn then yours....and you are very inexperienced if you cannot see this


yeah i got a low grade FH sorry.

He wants to breed with any female in the tank

you meant that to me right?


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

just chill man.....find out if it is a male 1st OK....it only 2" you cant tell... and get him in that 72 ....and is this your 1st FH?


----------



## joylinne (Apr 17, 2006)

good lookin fish u've got here. very nice. good job!


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Cichlid_Keeper said:


> ok ill get 2 Blood Parrots and 1 female Fh for him and see which one he chooses.
> 
> CK.


I doubt they will breed considering that they are most likely sterile.

As Zongtoker said, that is way too early to tell if its a male, and has no 'kok' whatsoever. Looks like a general run-of-the-mill LFS flowerhorn to me.


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

if you look at the first pic you can see the fins are almost at the end of his tail.

a female can't have that at 2''. so its a male.

CK.


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

i showed those exact pictures to an expert with his own FH site and these are the exact words he said....

''NIce lil Red Dragon ZZ,... ZZ = Zhen Zhu meaning pearls in chinese..

that is nice interesting lil guy, he gots lots of red.. specially on his fins and tails.. also he got a cute face.. straight liner.. man i say you pump this lil puppy .. give us an update.. you'll be suprise how he'll turn out.. but head wise im not gonna judge it for his redness is nice already.. but we'll see

thanks for the share bro''

thats what he said so i guess its a Red Dragon ZZ.

CK.


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

Cichlid_Keeper said:


> if you look at the first pic you can see the fins are almost at the end of his tail.
> 
> a female can't have that at 2''. so its a male.
> 
> CK.


Do you have this in writing? I've never heard this before with any species of ca/sa cichlid..


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Nice red in the fins.

Now invest in the proper care and food. Or else you won't be able to develop/ecourage that colouration.

And I think you could just accept the fact that Z♠NGT♥KER's fish is of a higher grade/quality than yours. Remember quality isn't 100% about appearance, either. It's about genetics and their lineage. His fish has a ton more potential to have higher quality offspring than yours no doubt, because it's in its genetic make-up now.


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

Cichlid_Keeper said:


> Nice red in the fins.
> 
> Now invest in the proper care and food. Or else you won't be able to develop/ecourage that colouration.
> 
> And I think you could just accept the fact that Z♠NGT♥KER's fish is of a higher grade/quality than yours. Remember quality isn't 100% about appearance, either. It's about genetics and their lineage. His fish has a ton more potential to have higher quality offspring than yours no doubt, because it's in its genetic make-up now.


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

but his FH is biger and myne has not gotten full color yet.

ok w/e forget it fine think what you want. but i don't agree.

CK.


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

Cichlid_Keeper said:


> but his FH is biger and myne has not gotten full color yet.
> 
> ok w/e forget it fine think what you want. but i don't agree.
> 
> CK.


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

Z♠NGT♥KER said:


> but his FH is biger and myne has not gotten full color yet.
> 
> ok w/e forget it fine think what you want. but i don't agree.
> 
> CK.


















[/quote]

why are you laughing punk? ull see my new FH that i have ordered and than you will shut up. and your jaw will drop. and it will be much better than your gay FH even tho its 2''-2.5'' long. I would watch my mouth if i was you.









CK


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Cichlid_Keeper said:


> but his FH is biger and myne has not gotten full color yet.
> 
> ok w/e forget it fine think what you want. but i don't agree.
> 
> CK.


















[/quote]

why are you laughing punk? ull see my new FH that i have ordered and than you will shut up. and your jaw will drop. and it will be much better than your gay FH even tho its 2''-2.5'' long. I would watch my mouth if i was you.









CK
[/quote]

Dude. How old are you?

Do you not realize that you're just being toyed with here in order to get you to produce a reaction?

Get over it.


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

he is 14


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

Cichlid_Keeper said:


> but his FH is biger and myne has not gotten full color yet.
> 
> ok w/e forget it fine think what you want. but i don't agree.
> 
> CK.



































































[/quote]

why are you laughing punk? ull see my new FH that i have ordered and than you will shut up. and your jaw will drop. and it will be much better than your gay FH even tho its 2''-2.5'' long. I would watch my mouth if i was you.









CK
[/quote]
ordered it form?..............and how mush?........


----------



## Cich Ambishionz (Oct 13, 2005)

> yeah i got a low grade FH sorry.


Nah do0d....I wasnt talking to you









This kid


> he is 14


 He is funny!! I love it!He started acting like he understood but as soon as I compared his with zong's he gets all crazy again








Haha....now hes gotta get another one so he can finally win!! He still wont at that point because he origionally started this when he first posted on zong's thread talkin about the 2 inch flowerhorn with a "HUGE" KOK.....that was also funny because I see no KOK in these pics. And just because your fish is smaller doesnt really mean anything. You can see color patterns on each fish and thats what matters and thats how you can tell....bottom line.....and no...you cannot tell if its male or female by looking at the fins







you really need to stop acting like you know what you are talking about before someone who doesnt looks at your comments and starts thinkin you can sex these fish by lookin at their fins


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

the one that im geting is a GM FH and its for free.

its not about winning but just for the record i've allready won, and i NEVER LOOSE.

here is a pic of them when they are sub-adults. they are AAA grade fish from what i heard an expert say. when they get biger they get a huge KOK and they are 1 of the highest grades.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!










and if you don't beleave me than i don't care.

CK.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Hmm...apparently if you "never loose", you've never been entered in a spelling bee?

And not all Golden Monkeys (or FHs labelled as such) are going to be high grade. It is true that some GMs achieve high grade, but how do you know that yours will?


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

Cichlid_Keeper said:


> the one that im geting is a GM FH and its for free.
> 
> *its not about winning but just for the record i've allready won, and i NEVER LOOSE.*
> 
> ...


your right i dont beleave you......FREE GM














.......no one is that dume to give a GM to a 14year old kid for FREE





















.........and you win OMFG so funy ill make a poll ok KID and we will see


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

this is stupid, If your arguing about which one is nicer, you can't judge that untill there bigger and show there full adult colors, not when they are 2 and 3 inches.


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

exactly what i think but the idiot made a pole about them when i told him not to.



















































CK.


----------



## joylinne (Apr 17, 2006)

guyz jus let it go. both ur fishes are pretty. wut matters is dat u guyz love ur fish =D


----------



## the one (May 13, 2006)

Awsome fish and nice pics


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

looking good. feed him a varied diet with some high quality pellets like new life spectrum and the colour should get even better!


----------



## ops2000 (Mar 19, 2006)

Jeezz... Is this still going?

Probably the Flowerhorn craze on 2003 started like this


----------

